# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  نحتاج الى حلول لأسئلة بعض المواد(manual)

## راية

:SnipeR (27): كل من يحصل على المانول لاحد مواد تخصصنا الرجاء تزويدنا بالرابط الخاص به ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

